# Have You Imported An RV In The Last 6-8 Months?? If Yes Read



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

HAVE YOU CHECKED THE ANTI-FREEZE IS UP TO THE JOB????

Just checked mine an its good to -10 C. Only just enough for the weather we are having at the moment.

Could save you a packet to check and if your not sure drain off some water and throw in a few litres just to be sure!

Don't get frostbite!!

Dazzer


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Have mate, sat looking at the outside temp from RV it,s minus 1 see what morning brings....... 

The simple things are the easiest to forget !!!!!!!!

Thanks for mentioning it


Regards


Lampie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Anti Freeze*

Hi

I took the Swift to Northern Commercials at Brighouse in December. They checked was concentration levels for me.

How do you DIY?

Russell


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

The concentration is checked with a hydrometer designed for the purpose. Costs about £5.00 from a car accessory shop

Dazzer


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Russell, you can buy one of those testers with a squeezy bulb thingy on the end that you suck water out of the rad with and check the anti freeze strength against a scale. You can get a similar thingy to check your battery also, any motor accesory shop will have them.


----------

